# Found this and it made me cry



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

this one really says it all


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

just watched them sweetchilli  - today is one emotional day


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

SC that last one-things people say, just relax, try not to worry.............  just no idea.


----------

